# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  bug u mobilnoj verziji

## bubekica

na iphone-u koristim mobilnu verziju stranice i na vrhu svakog posta mi je  :Bouncing:  smajlic

mislim, izgleda skroz fora, ali cisto FYI....

----------

